# Otaku, rejoice(This is Halloween)



## Yarnchu (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuo6z_Ne2U8

I'd never thought I would find a Japanese version of this epic song. For comparison, here is the English version.

So who else loves this song?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 21, 2009)

English version rocks, Japanese version is alright I guess. I mean it's ridiculous because it's a profoundly western song (haroween, trik-o-tree, jakku-san?) so it's kind of like having Americans or Brits singing about, I don't know, a Shintoist festival with random Japanese words intersperced.
But it's okay I guess.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 21, 2009)

that was interesting than i thought it would be.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 21, 2009)

There's also a couple of remixes that I'm to lazy to find atm that are good.

I guess the Japanese version is weird like that. Then again, it is interesting to listen to it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 21, 2009)

This is pretty cool, but as VPLJ said, it sounds somewhat unnatural...

By the way, I think you managed to misuse the term otaku, in the Western sense. In the original Japanese definition, maybe not.


----------



## Erif (Jun 21, 2009)

I, for one, love this song. :D

I almost know the whole movie lyrics.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 21, 2009)

That video was... immensely disturbing.

I agree that perhaps Japanese wasn't the best language to sing about Halloween in, but you have to give them credit for being able to do really good evil voices. :D


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 26, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> English version rocks, Japanese version is alright I guess. I mean it's ridiculous because it's a profoundly western song (haroween, trik-o-tree, jakku-san?) so it's kind of like having Americans or Brits singing about, I don't know, a Shintoist festival with random Japanese words intersperced.
> But it's okay I guess.


the japs use a lot of english word in even their own songs, so im not really surprised or shocked about dat


----------



## spaekle (Jun 26, 2009)

Ah, I've seen this before.

If anyone is curious to see more, this person has a lot of Japanese (and other language) Disney songs subtitled back into English.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 26, 2009)

In this post-50s world we avoid using the word Japs.


----------



## Minish (Jun 30, 2009)

Hahaha, that was... a mix of awesome and disturbing. But mostly awesome. :D

I've always loved how amazing Japanese film/whatever people are at getting voice actors who can do such great scary voices.


----------



## Minkow (Jun 30, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> that was interesting than i thought it would be.


well check out the Japanese Potential Breakup Song.


----------



## otaku-dono (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes, you called? What am I to rejoice about?


----------

